# 8 weeks-Ramzi theory UPDATED 17 weeks!



## AsheBro

Hey all! I was part of this forum back when I was trying to get pregnant with my first and during my pregnancy with him. I'm now pregnant with number 2 but I've forgotten my log in stuff so, here I am with a new account.

I just had my 8 week ultrasound yesterday, measuring 7w3d but the doctor isn't changing my due date which is January 21. Heartbeat of 150 and looking perfect.

I've been trying to figure out where the placenta is in my ultrasound picture, I literally have no idea. Plus I've read so many things about how you look at it and when you're supposed to flip it and It all really confused me. Maybe more experienced US readers can figure it out for me. My sister in law says she thinks its on the left, I thought it was on the left too but I honestly can't tell.

Its a transvaginal ultrasound, I hear it makes a difference.

Can anyone tell? I can't even see where its at right now lmao. 

(I posted this in the first trimester section as well, I didn't realize there was a gender prediction section. Sorry If you see this twice)
 



Attached Files:







tumblr_pa6d9xJINw1s2xp61o1_500.jpg
File size: 37.3 KB
Views: 46


----------



## AsheBro

Anyone?? :(


----------



## winterbabies3

Ill say girl, do you remember where your other babies were?


----------



## AsheBro

my son looked like he was on the other side and up top but all my US with him were abdominal. I get so confused about when to flip it and I heard it depends on the machine as well so it always just confuses me. lol.


----------



## winterbabies3

Yeah ramzi has a lot of ifs! When do you go for 12 weeks?


----------



## AsheBro

on the 9th of July. I don't know if they will give me an US but I'm hoping they do.


----------



## Bevziibubble

:pink:


----------



## AsheBro

Fingers crossed you guys are right! Hubby only wants 2 kids so this is our last and I'm hoping its a girl so I can have one of each.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Fingers crossed!


----------



## AsheBro

Got an ultrasound last night from my MIL, this one is abdominal and she found the baby on the left side (right near my left hip)
Heres a picture :)
 



Attached Files:







tumblr_pb94d6e84N1s2xp61o1_500.jpg
File size: 26.1 KB
Views: 24


----------



## AsheBro

Went last night to get another ultrasound from my MIL, I didn't get to see it because I was at a weird angle but my husband and her are almost positive they saw girly parts. We're going back in today for a second opinion but my husband said he saw it pretty clear and it looked like a little hamburger <3


----------



## winterbabies3

Not a lot of give aways that i can see. Update when you have more=)


----------



## AsheBro

Its a girl!!
 



Attached Files:







tumblr_pdd6dp88vk1rdpchw_540.jpg
File size: 20.6 KB
Views: 27


----------



## winterbabies3

Yes it is!! Lol


----------

